# Can rats eat soy/a nuts and drink human soy/a drinks?



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Basically as the title says. I need to know if rats can eat soya nuts, I have read that they should be unsalted and roasted.. but the ones I have bought dont say. They do not look salted and they are golden brown in color, which to me suggests they were roasted.

The drink I have is a human soya drink that is unsweetened.. I hear soya products are very good for rats so was wondering if I could give them some.

Thanks


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought so, too. Until I read this article. 
If they soy isn't genetically modified if hsould be fine!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

..Wow... O_O'' I dont think this is GM soya... it doesnt say it on the packet and if it was then it would DEFINATLY say it, right? I hope so >_>' I'm not gonna give her anything until I get a few more answers... google doesnt seem to help though, lol.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I dont know, it was my vet who told me to look into it.
There are other sites about it, too.
You can google it and see. You may get different results than me, if so, please share!

This is what wikipedia says about it:


Wikipedia said:


> In 1995 Monsanto Company introduced Roundup Ready (RR) soybeans that have been genetically modified to be resistant to the herbicide Roundup through substitution of the Agrobacterium sp. (strain CP4) gene EPSP (5-enolpyruvyl shikimic acid-3-phosphate) synthase. The substituted version is not sensitive to glyphosate.[24]
> 
> In 1997, about 8% of all soybeans cultivated for the commercial market in the United States were genetically modified. In 2006, the figure was 89%. As with other "Roundup Ready" crops, concern is expressed over damage to biodiversity.[25] However, the RR gene has been bred into so many different soybean cultivars that the genetic modification itself has not resulted in any decline of genetic diversity, as demonstrated by a 2003 study on genetic diversity.[26]
> 
> The widespread use of such types of GM soybeans in the Americas has caused problems with exports to some regions. GM crops require extensive certification before they can be legally imported into the European Union, where there is considerable supplier and consumer reluctance to use GM products for consumer or animal use. Difficulties with coexistence and subsequent traces of cross-contamination of non-GM stocks have caused shipments to be rejected and have put a premium on non-GM soy.[27


----------

